# Searching for a community



## ekkis (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm living in LA and looking for a safe haven in a reachable locality. I've determined that northern Nevada (6 hours from here) is a pretty decent place but I'm interested to find others forming a survival community there.

where on this site should I post with such a purpose?

thanks - e


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

in a truly catastrophic SHTF scenario, that '6 hour' drive (if you have the fuel) could EASILY turn in to an 18 hour drive, with the 1st 12 just getting out of the city


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Ekkis: I have lived in Oklahoma for 16 years now but I spent 37 years living in several different cities in the San Gabriel Valley. I have hiked camped and backpacked extensively in the San Gabriel Mountains. Mostly in the Azusa Canyon area. 
I strongly agree with The Blob, it will take you way too many hours to evacuate to an unknown area. You would be far better off exploring the different areas of the San Gabriel Mountains to find a good bug out location. I had a few that I found in Azusa Canyon, mainly in the East Fork area. Go to a ranger station and obtain books on the area. They can provide a wealth of information. East Fork still has gold prospectors there searching for gold. East Fork was second only to Sutter’s Mill for producing gold during the gold rush in the1800’s. Read my post in the “Why are you here” thread that I posted today to learn more about me..
When I was with the Pasadena Chapter of the Red Cross, that chapter and several other chapters along with officials from several cities and Los Angeles County were studying the possibilities and the probabilities of evacuating the greater Los Angeles area in the event of a disaster. Without going into detail trust me, the chances of you getting out of town unless you left real and I mean real early are on the slim to none side.
If you have any questions feel free to contact me
Just out of curiosity where in Los Angeles do you live?


----------



## 73CJMan (Dec 29, 2008)

How about other 'Prepared' sites?
Anyone got any good links?


----------



## nwodestroyer (Jan 5, 2009)

*Nebraska community*

My buddy and I have started a survival group in Eastern, Nebraska. We're looking for fellow lone wolves of like-mind who may be interested in joining. Contact: [email protected]


----------



## WakingUp (Dec 30, 2008)

Me - Looking for likeminded folks in the RTP area of NC to consider a Central to Western NC/VA area "group buy" on a piece of land for practice and BOL.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

@ Ekkis: I have to agree that getting out of the city in an emergency is going to be a tremendous challenge if all the infrastructure is in place and possibly impossible if the infrastructure is destroyed by earthquakes (imagine numerous overpasses collapsed across the city and getting out other than on foot, bike or boat would be impossible). That said, I think it would be wise to develop numerous layers of escape planning for your situation. The ability to shelter in place for 4-6 weeks would be one layer. A major cache or weekend getaway-style retreat in the San Gabriels would be a good second line of defense to escape the city, give you a chance to resupply, and continue moving if necessary. Finally, having a destination you could bug out to would be great, but early warning would be key. This means both keeping an eye on the news and getting important information immediately with something like Emergency Emails sent to your phone via text. Learning to sail and having a well stocked sailboat just might be the best survival escape route imaginable for your situation.

Other forums to explore are:
Life after the crash Almost too big for its own good and easy to get lost if you don't find your own corner in the community.
Survival monkey Pretty gun oriented bunch without much focus on the little things like food.
Survival Blog A blend between a blog and a forum, but Rawles runs the place. A good guy, but a bit heavy on religion, politics and guns for me.
Frugal Squirrel Nice folks, I haven't explored much, a little religious for me.
No BS survival forum Their words, not mine. A bit of a one man band. No community whatsoever.
There's dozens more, those are just the one's I've found most useful for various things.

@ JEBROWN: Did you ever see any of the wreckage from the 1971 Hughes Airwest crash site? If so, shoot me a PM, I have some questions on a personal note. Thanks.

@ everyone: I'm also interested in networking with locals. Perhaps not so much for a retreat as for mutual aid and support if things go downhill. I wouldn't mind jointly acquiring a piece of vacation property in south-central Colorado that had some "enhancements" but unless things go way more caddywampus than I'm picturing, I think staying in a community where I have connections is my best bet.


----------



## ekkis (Dec 28, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> in a truly catastrophic SHTF scenario, that '6 hour' drive (if you have the fuel) could EASILY turn in to an 18 hour drive, with the 1st 12 just getting out of the city


heh. the plan is to have a gathering spot just outside the city, which we reach on motorcycle and where we keep a truck ready and loaded with food, blankets, ammo, etc. to make the long-haul drive. so we make multiple runs to carry women & kids and anyone who doesn't ride.


----------



## ekkis (Dec 28, 2008)

endurance said:


> That said, I think it would be wise to develop numerous layers of escape planning for your situation. The ability to shelter in place for 4-6 weeks would be one layer.


yeah. ours is a 3-stage plan. 1) we have enough food/water/fuel to stay at home in case of martial law for several months 2) we have motobikes and a gathering spot for getting out 3) we're looking to set up a destination point but we're not interested in just a survival camp. it needs to be sustainable long-term. so we're looking for a community where we can trade the goat-milk/ethanol/bullets we can produce for stuff we need.

we're not dead set on Northern Nevada but we like the current political climate there (tax-wise, gun-wise, etc.) We've also looked in Oregon (land cheap in places but regulations very stiff) and Idaho (beautiful but cold burdens farming efforts).

so what I'm hoping for is to find a community where I can fall into place.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

try:

EQUIPPED TO SURVIVE - Outdoors Gear, Survival Equipment Review & Survival Information

MrsSurvival: Women helping women survive in the real world.

Replaying 1929: Longwave Economics and Predictive LInguistics (see the free daily update)


----------



## WVHomesteader (Nov 21, 2009)

*Homesteading....Being Prepared....when SHTF*

Hey everyone....I am trying to find people interested in all the topics here closer to West Virginia. I don't mind chit chatting online, but I am also interested in finding someone else close by or interested in being in this area. I have been trying to prepare for things when shtf, and I beleive its coming. I constantly ask myself this question? Once I prepare and have things stocked here, what will happen if Martial Law Comes, and they eventually make us leave our property? I do not live in a city, and our acreage is pretty vast and is bordered on 1 side by wildlife management area. In talking about preparing, I am talking more about Homesteading things, like I have several animals etc., and growing our own food & processing it. My truck stays full of gas & ready to travel at any time. I thinkI have also prepared myself mentally, at least the best that I can for what I believe is coming down. Anyone with comments, ideas or anything...please talk...lol...


----------

